
The Russian MiG-35 Fighter Jet's Voice Assistant Will Advise Pilots in the Air - jonbaer
https://voicebot.ai/2020/06/10/the-russian-mig-35-fighter-jets-voice-assistant-will-advise-pilots-in-the-air/
======
solyaris
very interesting! I would like to know more about the voice assistant
technology and the cobot logic.

